# Welcome to the Rabbitry!



## Happy Hollands (Oct 5, 2020)

I am elated to announce our newest addition to our rabbitry... *a beautiful* *lilac otter Holland Lop named Willow*! She is proven and pedigreed, so I am hopeful she will improve our herd. She was bred a few days ago to a chocolate otter VM. It was hard to tell if she took, so as a backup, we paired her with an orange harlequin VC. Either way, we are _excited_ for new babies!

Although Willow does not carry the Vienna gene, I'm hopeful for blue-eyed babies because both of the bucks carry it! For her last litter, she was paired with the orange harlequin mentioned earlier and produced a few creams and a gorgeous cream / blue harlequin. I will totally update this thread if / when she has babies...

Here is a few pictures I wanted to share to all my fellow rabbit lovers. I normally do not do posts about my new adult rabbits, but Willow is _quite_ special as I have waited 2 months already to get her - I'm so thankful she's in my arms finally! Lilac otter is a rarer dilute color so I am excited to better the breed with her. She is show quality, and _very_ tiny full grown (weighing in at around 2.5 lbs)! She is reserved and shy so far, but hopefully she will warm up to me soon enough


----------



## Nuage (Oct 5, 2020)

She's so cute! Congrats, and hopefully she will be a great mom!


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Oct 5, 2020)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Penelope01 (Oct 5, 2020)

She’s a Beautiful Girl


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 5, 2020)

She is very pretty! I can't wait to see her babies!

Also, your camera quality is AMAZING! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino (Oct 5, 2020)

If only I was closer...


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks, I think so too!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 5, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Also, your camera quality is AMAZING! What kind of camera do you have?


It's literally just my Google Pixel phone on portrait mode  I seriously prefer it over my DSLR!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 5, 2020)

*Now for some funny pictures...!*


being camera shy...


sun's out tongue's out...


a quick prayer for more treats...



Also, excuse her fur she is going through a really bad molt currently! Yet still such a cute bun bun


----------



## Robbierabbit (Oct 7, 2020)

Happy Hollands said:


> I am elated to announce our newest addition to our rabbitry... *a beautiful* *lilac otter Holland Lop named Willow*! She is proven and pedigreed, so I am hopeful she will improve our herd. She was bred a few days ago to a chocolate otter VM. It was hard to tell if she took, so as a backup, we paired her with an orange harlequin VC. Either way, we are _excited_ for new babies!
> 
> Although Willow does not carry the Vienna gene, I'm hopeful for blue-eyed babies because both of the bucks carry it! For her last litter, she was paired with the orange harlequin mentioned earlier and produced a few creams and a gorgeous cream / blue harlequin. I will totally update this thread if / when she has babies...
> 
> ...


Awe love her X 
Can't wait to see her cute kits


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 13, 2020)

I palpated & am pretty sure I feel babies, but it's so hard to tell because I don't know her habits / moods / preferences yet since I haven't had her around long! She is sensitive around her belly area, and protective of her cage. She has gained almost 0.4 lbs. since breeding, so that is a good indication of babies.

Her litter habits... well... haven't really improved since I got her. I've tried everything, but she is still peeing everywhere (except her litter box of course). I'll keep working on it, I'm being patient as she is still adjusting to a bigger solid floor indoor cage with a litter box from a wire outdoor hutch from her old home. I've caught her doing a few binkies during outdoor playtime, yet she is still very shy and prefers not to be picked up. Apparently she is an amazing mother, so I'm excited to see what she can add to our small rabbitry! I have had some hardships recently and many expensive vet bills, so I am looking forward to something positive - new life always cheers us up


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 16, 2020)

As she hits the halfway (2-week) mark, the baby bump is growing! She is definitely fairly moody, she's lunged at me a few times while in her territory so that is a good sign. Her stomach is very firm / full feeling, and she is quite sensitive. Also, during her outdoor exercise time, she dug quite a few holes in the grass  A few of my past good mamas have done this, it's natural instinct to dig a burrow! I'm hopeful she's pregnant, lmk If you guys like these updates and I can do more.


----------



## AVIE (Oct 17, 2020)

Definitely more updates!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 17, 2020)

OK I will, glad you enjoy them! I am still unsure if she is actually pregnant, some does are harder to tell than others. Ones I've had for a while are easy, whereas I've only had Willow for a few weeks and still getting to know her. While I would be extremely disappointed if she wasn't pregnant, I'm not going to rush her or force her to do anything she doesn't want to. Maybe she just needs a longer break from having babies. Good things take time, right?!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 23, 2020)

Hoping for a healthy & happy litter just in time for Halloween  I already have names picked out just in case, but I won't spoil the surprise yet!!

Less than one week now until babies arrive (hopefully)... Willow is feeling very fat & full! Giving me all the right signs that she is carrying babies. When I palpated, I'm guessing she has 5 little ones inside of her - but we'll see, I'm not the best at it 

While we continue to wait until the 30th, here's a cute picture of momma Willow and one of her past babies at her old home I thought you guys might enjoy


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 23, 2020)

Also, meant to update this thread with some more pictures I got of her recently!



Is it just me, or does her belly look like it's grown over these last few weeks??




She's also becoming a serious digger this last week or so (many of my other does have done this while pregnant)... she even escaped her playpen, but thankfully I was right there and she of course hopped right up to me  Scary feeling, though!



Also, as you guys can probably notice (especially from the last posted photo), her coat condition has improved so much since arriving at our rabbitry! I credit this to constant grooming, black oil sunflower seeds, and oats!


----------



## Penelope01 (Oct 23, 2020)

Can’t wait to see her babies! She’s a Beautiful Bunny  good luck


----------



## Nuage (Oct 23, 2020)

He is a beauty!
Also, this is kind of off topic, but what do the sunflower seeds, and oats do?


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 23, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> He is a beauty!
> Also, this is kind of off topic, but what do the sunflower seeds, and oats do?


The BOSS help promote strong, shiny fur (but they can be caloric, so that's why I only give a few during molting). The oats can help their irregular poops, and prevent "stringy" poop I've found. These also have other benefits! Again, these are treats and limited amounts are given 

Of course grooming is very important to prevent blockages! With just these three things, it's amazing to see the difference it can make.


----------



## Nuage (Oct 23, 2020)

Happy Hollands said:


> Text has been removed to shorten posts.


That's really neat! I never knew that!


----------



## Nuage (Oct 24, 2020)

Crazyclare said:


> My rabbit may be pregnant im new to this if she is what can I use as a nesting box please and any advise regarding best foods she should be eating etc


Please start your own thread for this, so it can be seen more, answered easily, and it won't clutter up others threads.
*I would answer you, but I honestly don't know.*


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 28, 2020)

She is due soon, it's crazy how fast time flies! I gave her the nest box last night, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for my sweet baby ❤ She's most definitely showing signs of pregnancy: she has gained quite a bit of weight, has a very full belly, and is quite lethargic recently  Every time I put the next box in, I get nervous and excited because of the unknowns! Send good bunny vibes our way this weekend!  She is due the 29th - 3rd, I'm guessing babies will come on the 30th, but put the nest box in early just in case she kindles ahead of schedule. I will most definitely keep you all posted, the most important thing is that she has a healthy litter!

_Also, an update on litter box training... I finally had the brainwave to block off the one area she was adamant on using, as it was impractical (literally right in front of the door). I blocked it off in a way so that she was most comfortable for her to go potty where I had placed the box. Sure enough, that did the trick! She is now almost 100% trained (just a few scattered poops), which is awesome especially with a litter due soon. Every rabbit is different and takes a different amount of time to adapt, I'm just so thankful she finally did._


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 28, 2020)

Here's a picture of her last night right after I gave her the nesting box - She knew _exactly_ what to do! I LOVE that hay-stashe... in the past, my best mama's always rearranged the nest to perfection like Willow is doing currently.


----------



## Penelope01 (Oct 28, 2020)

She’s gonna have the prettiest babies! What a good momma


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 28, 2020)

Penelope01 said:


> She’s gonna have the prettiest babies! What a good momma


I think so, too!! This litter is extra special to me because I've never worked with / bred specifically for otters (or dilutes, really) so I'm pretty excited to see the outcomes  She is full show quality, too. Also, she's from a good friend of mine and from some pretty well-known breeders in the US so her pedigree is quite interesting!


----------



## Penelope01 (Oct 28, 2020)

She really is! She has beautiful coloring. Can’t wait to see the babies their going to be Beautiful


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 1, 2020)

Willow had a healthy litter last night  3 thriving, beautiful babies, and 1 little stillborn. We are so thankful for these tiny creatures, and we can't wait to watch them grow up to become wonderful pets! Momma Willow is also doing great, definitely enjoying all the attention + treats!


----------



## AVIE (Nov 1, 2020)

Pictures!!!!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 1, 2020)

Here's a sneak peak


----------



## AVIE (Nov 1, 2020)

Awwww... Little bitty ears! That color is beautiful... Peachy gray?


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 2, 2020)

AVIE said:


> Awwww... Little bitty ears! That color is beautiful... Peachy gray?


Yes! I'm thinking it is a cream, but too soon to tell for sure...


----------



## Penelope01 (Nov 2, 2020)

Oh my Goodness! How Beautiful! Congratulations..


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 2, 2020)

Yay! I'm glad she did great! Her baby is adorable!


----------



## Nuage (Nov 2, 2020)

Beautiful! This is such a little blessing!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 3, 2020)

The 3 musketeers


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy Hollands said:


> View attachment 51215
> 
> The 3 musketeers


Any guesses on coloring? I'm stumped! Dad was a chocolate otter (heavy VM) and mama Willow is obviously a lilac otter... I'm pretty sure the middle one is a blue otter, but the other colors are random and unexpected!

@SableSteel


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 3, 2020)

They're adorable!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 3, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> They're adorable!


Thank you! I think so too


----------



## AVIE (Nov 3, 2020)

gorgeous! That looks like a magazine cover!


----------



## Penelope01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Oh so happy for Willow! Beautiful babies


----------



## Nuage (Nov 3, 2020)

Beautiful! They are adorable!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 6, 2020)

Growing up so fast ❤ Looks like a blue otter doe, orange doe, and cream buck so far!


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 6, 2020)

She's such a GORGEOUS bunny, looks like her babies will be as beautiful too !


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 16, 2020)

Name + gender reveal


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm in love with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    They are just too cute!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 16, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm in love with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    They are just too cute!


Me too!  These babies were named by our neighbor's kids... they wanted a nature theme and I'm actually impressed by the cute names they came up with!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 16, 2020)

This orange girl is way too cute! She loves her snuggle time... 


Doesn't look like any of them have blue eyes this time around, but I'm very happy with their unique dilute colorings.


----------



## Nuage (Nov 16, 2020)

They are adorable! I love the names!


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 16, 2020)

Aww, there adorable !


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 22, 2020)

Maple, Fern, and Bambi


----------



## Nuage (Nov 22, 2020)

Oh my goodness! They are adorable!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Dec 3, 2020)




----------

